# Cpt 95117



## tmlarson1971 (May 13, 2014)

Would you ever need to add a number of units, other than 1, to CPT code 95117?


----------



## cfordCPC (May 14, 2014)

No need to add number of injections in units (other than 1 unit) for CPT code 95117.


----------



## MarcusM (May 14, 2014)

http://www.bcbsnc.com/content/providers/news-and-information/news/august15-2009.htm

CPT Codes 95115 and 95117 - One (1) unit only, when billing for one or more injections given on the same day

Blue Cross and Blue Shield of North Carolina (BCBSNC) wants to remind professional providers about the billing guidelines for antigen injections when using CPT Codes 95115 and 95117.

Providers filing claims for the professional services of an injection, which do not include the supply of the antigen serum, should report services using codes 95115 or 95117. Both of these codes are used to report the injection only, and exclude the provision or preparation of the extract. Code 95115 may be used for a single injection; 95117 covers two or more injections. The correct quantity (number of units) is always one (1) for both codes. Codes 95115 and 95117 should not be billed on the same date of service by the same provider. Report either 95115 or 95117 during a single patient encounter. If one injection is given, report 95115 (only). If two or more injections are given, report 95117 (only).

CPT 95115 - Professional services for allergen immunotherapy not including provision of allergenic extracts; single injection

Only file when giving a single injection
Represents one injection and should be filed with one unit
Cannot be reported with 95117 on the same date of service
CPT 95117 - Professional services for allergen immunotherapy not including provision of allergenic extracts; two or more injections

Only file when providing multiple injections
Represents multiple injections and should not be billed with multiple units of service. Always bill with one (1) unit
Cannot be filed with 95115 on the same date of service
95117 should be reported just once per patient per date of service


----------

